# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22: 0x0628 (Winter 2013) Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

0x45D2 - H21, H23
0x5D2 - H24/100, H24/200, H25/700, HR20, HR21, HR24/100, HR24/500
0x5D3 - HR24/200
0x59D - H25/100, H25/500
0x5CD - H24-700

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210021

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

HR24-500 Received Ox628 this am. I know it says stability fixes...anything in perticular? UI fixes like menu navigation speed? Just curious.


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

The "already recording" message for a show yet to appear is still there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JGinLA said:


> The "already recording" message for a show yet to appear is still there.


Haven't heard of this one on an HR2X, you sure you aren't referring to an HR34?


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm lost. HR34 got 0x5d3 at 3:00 AM today.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Release notes have been updated. 

Genie (HR34) will have new release notes too in the appropriate thread in just a couple minutes.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have this odd thing Happening tonight. I have the chiefs/chargers game scheduled to record. I am watching it live and the hr24 skips and goes to black screen. Then it starts at the live program after a few seconds. When I go to the recorded list it shows several entries for the same recording two at 6pm one at 6:43 and one at 7:11. Never seen this one before. 


HR24 NFL Network.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are breifly losing the signal from the satellite / dish it will make multiple entries for a recording, same as when it rains very hard.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

"jimmie57" said:


> If you are breifly losing the signal from the satellite / dish it will make multiple entries for a recording, same as when it rains very hard.


Thanks for responding, but I am not losing reception. It acts like it is changing tuners you know like when it is switching to a scheduled recording. It hasn't happened since the last one in the picture, maybe it was just a hiccup?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are breifly losing the signal from the satellite / dish it will make multiple entries for a recording, same as when it rains very hard.


Never seen that happen, usually there will a black screen for the duration of the lost signal, but still remains one entry. I have seen mutiple entries, but only due to power loss and after the HR restarts it will resume recording the same show, with a new entry.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does History reveal anything?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100*s 0x628
*Report # *20121023-131B (#1), 20121029-2B65 (#2), 20121101-573 (#3)
*Issues: *
Series [early] start time is being ignored.
Not only is the early start time being ignored, but some recordings are starting several minutes late. Some recordings seem to appear complete (time-wise), yet are tagged Partial
Besides missing part of the show, this results in a Partial tag that causes the shows to record again, if scheduled, to try to get a complete recording. That ends up wasting disc space...
 Pandora drop out on digital audio. 
After a song ends in Pandora there is sometimes a digital chirp. Sometimes at a song end, the digital audio drops out and doesn't return until a second or 2 into the next song. (like slow squelch...) Sometimes there is no digital audio output at all (TOSlink or HDMI) until after another song starts. Analog output OK.
 Pressing [Enter] while watching a program brings up the mini-guide. Pressing [Enter] additional times will not remove the mini-guide, just "bonks"... If this is supposed to be a redundant Blue button, it's broken...
 Playlist
 Playlist looses pointer and sort order.
When viewing recorded show info or watching a recorded program, press stop. DVR returns to Playlist with Please wait... message up. List is resorting to saved setting and jumps to top of the list instead of the show just played.
 When changing the playlist sort order, the cursor jumps to the top of the list when done.

 HDCP
 On SD outputs, HDCP warning is not visible. Only the HD connection warning, "Your TV or it's cables are not HD!" shows for a while, then it's a black screen.
 When HDMI client device is off or in some cases, input not selected, HDCP turns off all outputs...

 Music channel, blank screen on SD out. 
Pre HDGUI, when changing from an HD channel to a music channel, the music channel would stay HD and SD out would show the same as HD. Now the SD out shows a blank screen, but the BIG HD warning box, "Your TV or it's cables are not HD!" shows up...
 (#2) Problems when Parental controls are in use.
 Won't play local recording, SIGN OFF. Show has no rating. Black screen no audio. No Unlock Now box.
Unlocked parental control for 4 hours, now plays OK.
 no SonicTap audio when in VOD, after Unlock Now box is displayed.
 Parental controls non-functional on VOD channels.
VOD channels should behave the same as the Guide. It simply blocks the channel completely.
 SonicTap Info screen takes focus from Unlock Now. This was fixed some time ago, but is now back.
Info banner blocks access to UNLOCK for parental control. You must exit first, sometimes more than once.
 Parental control looses Unlock when returning from watching a program in the playlist.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

jes said:


> *HR20-100*s 0x628
> *Report # *20121023-131B (#1), 20121029-2B65 (#2), 20121101-573 (#3)
> *Issues: *
> Series [early] start time is being ignored.
> ...


My HR24 doesn't have these issues I would call up and ask for a new box yours is ****ed.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Pressed record on Quantum of Solace on USAHD and it added the on-demand pay per view listing to my playlist not record. Pressed exit a couple of times pressed record again and it recorded USAHD.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmmm.....I didn't get this release on any of my boxes. 

HR24/200 --0x5d3 7/5/2012
H25/500 -- 0x5d2 8/25/2012
H25/500 -- 0x5d2 8/25/2012

My HR34 gets updates just fine. I did a menu reset on the HR24 this morning but still nothing.

Is there something I should do to these other boxes to force updates?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wait for the 628 release, they will push it to your box when they want you to have it. There are too many risks involved to get it a few days or weeks early.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

So you think it's just a slow rollout? I guess because I've always gotten the HR34 updates on the first day they were announced, I thought that's how it worked for all of these. But I suppose there are a "few more" of these other boxes out there than there are HR34's, huh?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"tonydi" said:


> So you think it's just a slow rollout? I guess because I've always gotten the HR34 updates on the first day they were announced, I thought that's how it worked for all of these. But I suppose there are a "few more" of these other boxes out there than there are HR34's, huh?


Exactly. There are a very large number of boxes involved, especially since we're talking about pretty much all HD boxes, whether DVRs or receivers.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

Just received this release on my HR22. The one thing I noticed is that the resolution was stuck on 480i even though my settings show all resolutions (native off). I had to manually change it to 1080. I have never had to do this with previous releases.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Got the update early morning yesterday on three boxes (HR24/500 & two HR22/100's). The HR24/500 seemed really slow at first but seems OK today. One of the HR22/100's wouldn't display all of the guide or to do list when turned on after the update. A restart corrected the problem.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

My HR21-700 has reset twice today with this release.

Edit: Now (at least) 4 resets. I clear the light ring and next time I look, blue lights.

Received 0x628 Thursday 2:11 am pst. I cannot remember the last time this HR21-700 spontaneously rebooted before this release.

Yet again Sunday. That makes 5


----------



## starrsrg (May 20, 2004)

skierbri10 said:


> I have this odd thing Happening tonight. I have the chiefs/chargers game scheduled to record. I am watching it live and the hr24 skips and goes to black screen. Then it starts at the live program after a few seconds. When I go to the recorded list it shows several entries for the same recording two at 6pm one at 6:43 and one at 7:11. Never seen this one before.


We had a very similar thing recording the dolphins bills game tonight on nfl network. Multiple recordings including one that was zero minutes long. Didn't even get the whole game. So annoying and strange. Could it be something with nfl network? We noticed audio problems periodically and the same black screen that was like switching tuners.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Since getting this update on a HR24/500 I have had to do three RBR's. It has something to do with Pandora. When I try to exit out of Pandora the DVR just freezes.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

skierbri10 said:


> I have this odd thing Happening tonight. I have the chiefs/chargers game scheduled to record. I am watching it live and the hr24 skips and goes to black screen. Then it starts at the live program after a few seconds. When I go to the recorded list it shows several entries for the same recording two at 6pm one at 6:43 and one at 7:11. Never seen this one before.
> 
> HR24 NFL Network.


HR24-500 Did this to me tonight. "Timeless Lakers" on TWCSN. Recorded for 9 minutes, stopped, recorded the remaining 1hr 51mins of the show. No re-boot occured, nothing lost, just 2 recordings in the list? Whew, glad to hear it may be a glitch and not an issue with my HR24!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Still have not received this update. 

In Ft Laud, FL with a HR21-700


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

gregftlaud said:


> Still have not received this update.
> 
> In Ft Laud, FL with a HR21-700


Me either.
From some of the rollouts I am kinda glad that I am on the tail end of the ones to get the new stuff since they change them sometimes and I never get it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

My best guess would be that their plans have changed for this rollout. I base this on getting it on one box on day one but not yet on the other three. I know; not exactly smoking-gun evidence. But that has never been the pattern; regardless when I get the rollouts, early or late, all boxes typically get it within 2 days of each other, usually all at once.

That is until this time. I don't have my tinfoil hat with me but this smells like a rollout that had the brakes put on it, maybe due to the Pandora freeze or some other widely reported issue.

No worries; I'd rather have it late and right than early and wrong.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm wondering if DirecTV has stopped the roll out to fix a few of the minor problems that have been reported. I'm still waiting for this on both of my HRs.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Last night, HR24-500 rec'd 0x62C...?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> Last night, HR24-500 rec'd 0x62C...?


I have not seen that one posted by anyone.
hopefully it is better than the one they appeared to have stopped the roll out of.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

I received 0x62c last night too.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Got 0x62c early am this morning on HR20-700 in Northern CA. Playlist was totally gone until I did a reboot. Now it's back but very slow to refresh after deleting a watched program.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Satellite guys has an updated thread about 62C.


----------



## azarmor (Nov 30, 2012)

My DVR HD+ has given us the "blue screen" of death?!? On the top it says ....scanning disk..... Followed by a progress bar with 0% in the center of it. Followed by 380 errors found. Then it is followed by how many errors corrected. It is over 700 at this time.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

azarmor said:


> My DVR HD+ has given us the "blue screen" of death?!? On the top it says ....scanning disk..... Followed by a progress bar with 0% in the center of it. Followed by 380 errors found. Then it is followed by how many errors corrected. It is over 700 at this time.


Call DirecTV and tell them. They will probably send you another one to replace it. Sounds like your hard drive is gone.


----------

